# Okay, now I know Spring has arrived!



## Timetrvlr (Mar 14, 2021)

Earlier today the sun was shining, it was 55, and snow was melting. This afternoon it clouded up, the wind picked up, then it started snowing as the temperature dropped to 32. Now it's horizontal snow; must be Spring weather.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2021)

My spring day taken less than an hour ago from my front door in Colorado.  Blizzard like conditions, high winds and heavy spring snow, should be gone in a couple of days once the sun comes out.  Me and my doggie hunkered down today, no daily walk.  Had to shovel a path for him  from the porch to do his business, drifts were too high to easily get around.  We need the moisture, since I didn't have to go out and drive anywhere, all is well.


----------



## Chet (Mar 14, 2021)

Just last week I saw a pair of doves, a robin and geese flying north. Unfortunately, blackbirds and starlings arrived at the same time too. Juncos should be heading back up north soon.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2021)

Timetrvlr said:


> Earlier today the sun was shining, it was 55, and snow was melting. This afternoon it clouded up, the wind picked up, then it started snowing as the temperature dropped to 32. Now it's horizontal snow; must be Spring weather.


It happened here in CT this afternoon, too. Sky got dark, wind picked up and tiny snowflakes swirled around but seemed to disappear before they hit the ground.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2021)

The most reliable indictor that Spring has arrived, around here, is when the Canadian Geese are flying overhead regularly, and staying near some of the local ponds.  They arrived in substantial numbers a few days ago.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 14, 2021)

Finally most of the snow is gone in our yard. It didn't take long for the Robins to come and dine on the fat and juicy worms . My Daffodils are peaking through, spring is on its way, 
or so I thought, until the wind picked up and the temperature dropped to a balmy 28 degrees.  
Better luck next week.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 15, 2021)

Timetrvlr said:


> Earlier today the sun was shining, it was 55, and snow was melting. This afternoon it clouded up, the wind picked up, then it started snowing as the temperature dropped to 32. Now it's horizontal snow; must be Spring weather.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 15, 2021)

Raining here today, which is kind of unusual for this time of year.

We've had it warming up for the past month or so.  High 60s


----------



## hawkdon (Mar 15, 2021)

Welp , spring arrived today in Missouri/Kansas, had
Tornado's touch down and do damage south of kansas
city, so here we go @!!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 16, 2021)

These 2 survived the Texas deep freeze!! Still waiting for about a dozen landscape bushes to come to life!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 16, 2021)

Have lost my Meyer lemon tree, Boston ferns and cactus during the last freeze.  They were on the patio but uncovered.  Going to cut the lemon tree back and see if it will come back.  This is the first time we have had a freeze like that one.  They have survived the couple of days we always have of winter but this was a different freeze and I think they are gone.  Will start over.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2021)

This is ours, has been for the last week or more...


----------

